# [ISPProtect] Kein Zugriff auf Joomla Administration



## juser (6. Jan. 2017)

Hallo,
aus mangel an einem eigenen Forum schreibe ich das mal hier.

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen meine Lizenz für ISPprotect erneuert, seitdem habe ich ein merkwürdiges Phänomen. Zwei meiner Kundenm habe in der Zeit an Ihrer Webseite gearbeitet und konnten zeitweilig die Administration von Joomla 3.6 nicht aufrufen bzw. sich einloggen. Es kam immer die Meldung das die Webseite nicht erreichbar wäre.

Nach ausgiebigen Suchen an was es liegen könnte, habe ich fail2ban abgeschaltet, trotzdem konnte sich der Kunde nicht einloggen. Dann bin ich darauf gekommen ISPProtect abzuschalten und siehe da es funktionierte alles wieder.

Wie kann ich es vermeiden das dieser Effektt auch bei andren Kunden mit Joomla auftritt bzw. wie kann ich ISPProtect laufen lassen ohne das solche Probleme auftreten?


----------



## Till (6. Jan. 2017)

Zitat von juser:


> aus mangel an einem eigenen Forum schreibe ich das mal hier.


Schreib mir doch einfach eine email  Support für ISPProtect und das Billing Modul über das Supportformular auf ispconfig.org: http://www.ispconfig.org/get-support/



Zitat von juser:


> Nach ausgiebigen Suchen an was es liegen könnte, habe ich fail2ban abgeschaltet, trotzdem konnte sich der Kunde nicht einloggen. Dann bin ich darauf gekommen ISPProtect abzuschalten und siehe da es funktionierte alles wieder.


Ich vermute Du meinst den BanDaemon und nicht den ISPProtect Scanner?



Zitat von juser:


> Wie kann ich es vermeiden das dieser Effektt auch bei andren Kunden mit Joomla auftritt bzw. wie kann ich ISPProtect laufen lassen ohne das solche Probleme auftreten?


Das problem hatte ich noch nicht. Schau bitte mal ins log des BanDaemons, das sollte in /var/log liegen, was genau zum Blockieren des Login geführt hat und schick mir das mal per mail.


----------



## florian030 (7. Jan. 2017)

Ab und an kommt es vor, dass der BanDaemon etwas zu pingelig ist. Du kannst es mal mit
define('BANDAEMON_DISABLE_WATCH', 'apachenginx');
oder
define('BANDAEMON_DISABLE_WATCH', 'joomle');
in /opt/ispprotect_bandaemon/config.inc.php versuchen.

Evtl. hilft Dir auch mein Dashlet: http://blog.schaal-24.de/ispconfig/ispconfig-dashlet-fuer-den-ispprotect-bandaemon/


----------



## juser (7. Jan. 2017)

Vielen Dank Euch beiden für die schnellen Antworten.
Bei der Durchsicht der Logdateien ist mir folgende Zeile auf gefallen:

Sat, 07 Jan 2017 15:31:26 +0100 [WARN] New version of ISPProtect BanDaemon available (V1.10.1). You are using V1.9.5

Muß ich ein Update durchführen? Wenn ja wie?


----------



## florian030 (7. Jan. 2017)

```
cd /tmp && rm -rf ispc_bandaemon* && wget -O ispp_bandaemon.tar.gz "http://ispprotect.com/download/ispp_bandaemon.tar.gz" && tar xfz ispp_bandaemon.tar.gz && cd bandaemon_install && ./install.sh && service ispprotect_bandaemon restart
```


----------



## juser (10. Jan. 2017)

Leider zu früh gefreut.

Ich habe alle Maßnahmen die @florian oben genannt hat umgesezt und das Update installiert, leider werden immer noch meine Kunden mit Joomla/VirtueMart geblockt. Nach dem Einschlaten des BanDaemon hat es gerademal 2 Std. gedauert bis die Blockierung wieder aktiv wurde.

Achja beide Kunden arbeiten mit dem aktuelsten Joomla 3.6.5 und VirtueMart 3.0.18. Bei anderen Kunden habe ich diesen Effekt nicht festgestellt, nicht bei WordPress oder älteren Joomla Versionen.

So ist der BanDaemon leider nicht zu nutzen, ich hab ihn abgeschaltet.

Jemand noch ne Idee was ich noch machen kann?


----------



## florian030 (10. Jan. 2017)

Und wo wird die IP geblocked? /opt/ispprotect_bandaemon/ispp_bandaemon --showbans | grep IP ist schon mal ein Anfang. Und dann einfach mal in dem passenden Log nachsehen, was in etwa in der Zeit mir der IP vermerkt wurde (und zwar im Log von Apache oder wo auch immer der Ban herkommt).
Wenn Du in der Config define('BANDAEMON_DISABLE_WATCH' hast, dann muss - wenn ich mich nicht täusche - define('BANDAEMON_ENABLE_WATCH' leer sein. Aber dafür solltest Du mal besser den Link aus #2 nehmen. 
Wenn es eine statische IP ist, kannst Du die ja auch Whitelisten.


----------



## juser (10. Jan. 2017)

Die Ip habe ich in der Logdatei gefunden und es sind leider keine festen IP's. Einer meiner Kunden ist dann auf die Idee gekommen seinen Router neu zustarten um eine neue IP zu bekommen. Was dann ca. 1 1/2 - 2 Std. gehalten hat.

Ich schick jetzt eine Mail direkt an ispconfig.


----------



## Croydon (10. Jan. 2017)

Hallo @juser,
könntest du bitte einmal schauen, welche Art von Treffer es war? Das müsste zusammen mit der IP im Log stehen, also web oder apachenginx etc.


----------



## juser (10. Jan. 2017)

@Croydon du hast mich auf eine Idee gebracht. Ich werde mir mal die Logdatei genauer anschauen und noch mal Kontakt mit dem Kunden aufnehmen.


----------

